# OpenVPN - Cannot allocate TUN/TAP dev dynam

## africola

Hi,

i've included the kernel module

Code:

```
(Device Drivers->Network Device Support>Universal TUN/TAP Device Driver Support), which should create this error
```

in my kernel.

But I still got the error:

Code:

```
Note: Cannot open TUN/TAP dev /dev/net/tun: No such file or directory

Note: attemping fallback to kernel 2.2 TUN/TAP interface

Cannot allocate TUN/TAP dev dynamically

EXITING
```

----------

## chiefbag

Check to see if the TUN module is loaded. 

lsmod | grep tun

If not use the following to load the module assuming it is built as a module. 

modprobe tun

Then restart openvpn. 

If you have compiled the TUN/TAP into the kernel you will need to reboot for this to take effect. 

Ultimately you should compile it into the kernel regardless as this will obviously be used often.

----------

